# Ever get the feeling that being the spouse of a teacher sucks



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I give this husband HUGE Marks!!! for ratting out his own wife.....don't look like she will be getting any gift under the tree this year. 

https://nypost.com/2017/12/18/ex-christian-school-teachers-husband-busts-her-in-bed-with-teen/

https://www.nrtoday.com/news/crime/...cle_89e5147f-749e-527b-a168-fab5c821a9b8.html

Honestly will someone please explain to me the appeal of having sex with a teenager...it goes beyond sick.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It is sick, and as its been going on for a year he was only 14 at that time. The poor husband as well.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

My opinion, for what it's worth, is that for the teacher (adult) the relationship is more about power and control than about the sex.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth, is that for the teacher (adult) the relationship is more about power and control than about the sex.


fair point Red.... but then what does that say about the mentality of the teacher? and if that is the case shouldn't there be some litmus test to rule out certain personalities.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Teacher Here.

Just another example of double standards in American society. When a male teacher is caught in this type of activity, he is prosecuted to the full extent of the law and treated as the criminal he is. When it is a female teacher, likely as not, she is not prosecuted to the full extent of the law. However, there are signs of change. As women wish equal treatment, they have to accept equal legal standards. As women are now demanding change in how they are treated by men in power over them, they have to be held to the same standards. More jail time for this type of behavior is a step in the right direction. Also, women found to be sleeping their way up the corporate ladder should be exposed. Also, it should be pointed out how accepted the idea of women being attracted to powerful, wealthy, or famous men should not be forgotten. "Groupies" have been around for a long time. They encourage the types of treatment now being exposed in Hollywood and Washington D.C.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth, is that for the teacher (adult) the relationship is more about power and control than about the sex.


You are spot on RS. Power and control is the most popular reason. They exercise that in the classroom, and a small percentage will elevate to include a personal, sexual relationship.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> fair point Red.... but then what does that say about the mentality of the teacher? and if that is the case shouldn't there be some litmus test to rule out certain personalities.


Yep, quite a lot of narcissists in education. Think about it you have a room full of people stuck listening to you. This just takes it to the extreme.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> fair point Red.... but then what does that say about the mentality of the teacher? and if that is the case shouldn't there be some litmus test to rule out certain personalities.


Many school districts in the US use third party teacher employment agencies to interview and hire teachers. 

Also, many jurisdictions have passed laws making it illegal to ask certain questions during the interview process, including asking about a criminal record, and current salary. These are just a couple of examples.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have read about predatory teachers who are able to fly under the radar going from school to school.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

the story that still blows my mind is that of Pamela Smart. How on earth do you convince a 16yo to murder your husband?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Lostinthought61 said:


> fair point Red.... but then what does that say about the mentality of the teacher? and if that is the case shouldn't there be some litmus test to rule out certain personalities.


What it says is that *some adults prey on the vulnerable *and what group is more vulnerable than children under the influence of an authority figure? That is why teacher/student relationships, such as this, are particularly disgusting.

As for a litmus test? IDK You would need an experienced professional psychologist to detect such a personality.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> the story that still blows my mind is that of Pamela Smart. How on earth do you convince a 16yo to murder your husband?


Sex can be a *very powerful* manipulation tool to a teenage boy.
Hell, it manipulates us men just as well.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Personally, I believe that there are severe psychological implications in this. Pedophilia appears to be rampant among females as well as males. In my day, male teachers could and did have inappropriate relationships with female students, and it was mostly whispers and giggles. Then when it got out of hand, the girl would suffer and the teacher would move to another school. "Don't Stand So Close To Me" is more than just a top 40 hit, some people go into teaching for other than altruistic reasons.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Taxman said:


> Personally, I believe that there are severe psychological implications in this. Pedophilia appears to be rampant among females as well as males. In my day, male teachers could and did have inappropriate relationships with female students, and it was mostly whispers and giggles. Then when it got out of hand, the girl would suffer and the teacher would move to another school. *"Don't Stand So Close To Me" is more than just a top 40 hit, some people go into teaching for other than altruistic reasons*.


And if they work in a state where corporal punishment is still legal.......


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth, is that for the teacher (adult) the relationship is more about power and control than about the sex.


*Power and Control? Right! Her hubby ought to kick her cheating a$$ to the curb!

Yeah, all that she wanted was to have “power and control” over that young, stiff stuff that she was covertly and lasciviously fooling around with for far better than a year!

Maybe she’ll tell that same lame excuse to her parole board every couple of years when her hearing comes up!*


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

It's a regression to a more fun and free young time. Most of the women doing this are the pretty young teacher who used to be Ms. Prom Queen/Cheerleader/Popular girl. Then they got married, spit out a kid or two, got a job, and became teacher. The entirety of their existence can be summed up as "Teacher Mom". That's it. 

Then some young boys look at them in that way they used to get while they were Ms. Popular in high school. They miss that feeling. All they have to do is give that 15 year old a little sexy look or cross her legs a certain way and he visibly loses his mind. To her, this is awesome and a huge ego boost. 

They have zero boundaries (mentally ill), so their buttons are pushed and the "must procreate" machine starts whirring away. Normal women would recognize what was going on with her students, laugh it off and take that energy to the bedroom with their husband. 

These women are not pedophiles. Not even by the legal definition. They are broken humans with zero boundaries and low self-esteem.

Of course this is just all my theory. I could be wrong. ;-)


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

the other thing to remember is that schools nowadays demand so much from teachers. I read that some charter schools equip teachers with cellphones and there is the expectation they take calls from students and parents up to 9pm 7 days a week. 

Charter schools also look for younger teachers because they cost less; are less likely to have children or be married and therefore have more time to devote to school and students.

Yes, there are some married women who have affairs with their students but this would explain the situation of those who are not.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

dadstartingover said:


> It's a regression to a more fun and free young time. Most of the women doing this are the pretty young teacher who used to be Ms. Prom Queen/Cheerleader/Popular girl. Then they got married, spit out a kid or two, got a job, and became teacher. The entirety of their existence can be summed up as "Teacher Mom". That's it.
> 
> Then some young boys look at them in that way they used to get while they were Ms. Popular in high school. They miss that feeling. All they have to do is give that 15 year old a little sexy look or cross her legs a certain way and he visibly loses his mind. To her, this is awesome and a huge ego boost.
> 
> ...


Could it be time to improve the compensation and work conditions of the profession?


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> Could it be time to improve the compensation and work conditions of the profession?


I'm not following. If Mrs. Young Teacher was paid more and had a better work environment, she wouldn't have to resort to escapism via sex with her teen students?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

skerzoid said:


> Teacher Here.
> 
> Just another example of double standards in American society. When a male teacher is caught in this type of activity, he is prosecuted to the full extent of the law and treated as the criminal he is. When it is a female teacher, likely as not, she is not prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


That's because we men, who make up half of your average jury pool and probably more than half of prosecutors and LEOs, can't decide whether the kid's a victim or if he just got lucky.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dadstartingover said:


> I'm not following. If Mrs. Young Teacher was paid more and had a better work environment, she wouldn't have to resort to escapism via sex with her teen students?


The idea might be that, if teachers were paid more, the people charged with hiring them could be a bit more selective.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the rabid b1tches need put down.

I don't think raping kids is anything to play with but our society is incredibly sick to think you can play softball with child raping scum.

Any person in a position of power over children that rapes them needs their ticket punched but dropped in a hole for a couple decades at least.

Male teachers are sometimes getting a pass from the legal system when they rape kids as well.

We honestly have a society that enjoys raping children just a little too much.

A bullet to a child rapist's head shows concern for the children and proper retribution for the crime.

We have a huge population of child rapists in our society in positions of affluence and power.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Could it be time to improve the compensation and work conditions of the profession?


So.....

That has what to do with raping kids?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Could it be time to improve the compensation and work conditions of the profession?


Just read @GusPolinski and his response.

Is that what you were referring to?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dammit! 

Where were these hot teachers when I was in high school? All we had were old hags. It's not fair. 

Buncha bullsh!t.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth, is that for the teacher (adult) the relationship is more about power and control than about the sex.


ya know, that is exactly what my wife said to me today about Matt Lauer. i said "with his 25 million a year salary, why did he not just hire high class hookers if he was that horny?". She said "it was not about the sex with him, but the power. He was using the sex to show he could control these women".


I bet some weird psychology thing is also going on in these teacher's minds. The sex part is satisfying, but it is the addition of total power over the boys that drives them to do it.

We can not understand it at all simply because we are not megalomaniacs!


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Pedophile, this disease has no cure, the offenders are not wired correctly and they will repeat their crimes. Churches knew this in my area, so they transferred a priest to another church. That proved to only give the priest a new selection of kids to chose from. This is why we have sex offender registries, rules regarding where they live or travel to. But it’s not enough, even prisoners will tell you the laws are not enough, that’s why they kill the pedophile as soon as he/she gets with the general population. Most times during “work” in the prison. Jeffrey Dahmer met his fate this way, janitor and then killed by the inmate he worked with.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Most such cases at schools are not phedophiles, they are having sex with post pubescent children. So child abuse yes, but phedophiles are attracted to children up to the ages of 10 or 11 before they have began to develop.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Dammit!
> 
> Where were these hot teachers when I was in high school? All we had were old hags. It's not fair.
> 
> Buncha bullsh!t.


I went to Catholic school. I had nuns.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

drifting on said:


> Pedophile, this disease has no cure, the offenders are not wired correctly and they will repeat their crimes. *Churches knew this in my area, so they transferred a priest to another church.* That proved to only give the priest a new selection of kids to chose from. This is why we have sex offender registries, rules regarding where they live or travel to. But it’s not enough, even prisoners will tell you the laws are not enough, that’s why they kill the pedophile as soon as he/she gets with the general population. Most times during “work” in the prison. Jeffrey Dahmer met his fate this way, janitor and then killed by the inmate he worked with.


The late Cardinal Law did that. He was my archbishop.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> Most such cases at schools are not phedophiles, they are having sex with post pubescent children. So child abuse yes, but phedophiles are attracted to children up to the ages of 10 or 11 before they have began to develop.




To me, pedophiles, I used to have a belief that we need a big grinder and all pedophiles thrown in. While I don’t condone high school sex I don’t consider two seventeen year old having sex as pedophiles. A teacher, hell yes, they are simply preying on the young.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Malaise said:


> The late Cardinal Law did that. He was my archbishop.





The archdiocese by me kept this hidden for decades, just moving the priests to different parishes. I have since met a victim through work who won quite a bit of money from the Catholic Churches. All the records became public once they were brought out of the basement. It was at this point that I have found churches to not have the best interests of children at heart. I know of another person who was in jail repeatedly for various crimes and even found in contempt of court for not paying child support for his own son. What does he do for a living now, a church youth group leader even as he was going to court for his own son. He couldn’t get a job anywhere working with kids as his background check would fail him every time, but in a church, he’s a damn leader of kids. Ironic, you fail your own child but make a living off other kids, only in a church.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been a teacher for nearly 25 years.....

Yes I have seen infidelity with co-workers (though none at my site involving a student)....

But, based on friends and family who have had the misfortune of adultery in their M’s.......and also on reading a lot of threads on infidelity sites.....the two worst professions seem to be the medical field and (even more so) law enforcement.

In fact, just on the news tonight here in Southern California, they indicted a sheriff for murder.....he had claimed it was a justified shooting, but the investigation revealed the POS was having an A with the victim’s WW.....and the WW is being charged with accessory to murder because she was helping the dirtbag to concoct his bullsh*t story.

Not clear yet if it was a pre-meditated murder or if the POS shot him while being confronted.....

Either way though, a scumbag LEO who chases other men’s WWs is an all too familiar scenario I have read about on threads....AND have 3 friends who went through it themselves.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth, is that for the teacher (adult) the relationship is more about power and control than about the sex.


I agree with that.

Men her own age call the shots, the manner of action. 
The pecking order, the xxxxxxxx order.
With these men, she feels herself a sub-ordinate....sometimes feeling as an object.

With a young man, a boy, she is in charge.
She is the leader. She directs the orchestra, the play.

And in this play, she is worshiped, she is a Queen.
Her lover does as he is told, without question, without judgement.
Without friction...from his mind, plenty from his thing. 

She gets his thing, his friction. All with unquestioned love, unconditional love.

And I suspect, she had none of this growing up. She was passed over by boys [or used by boys] in Junior and in High School.
It bothered her immensely. 
She is re-living a painful past, now, made better. 
In her mind. Not ours.

Past memories, especially painful ones, never let us run forward, unfettered.
We are ever-jabbed, backward awake, when we least need it, expect this, it.


SunCMars- chained to the wall, in The Red Queens cellar.


----------

